# Penelope Cruz vs. Salma Hayek



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Xenon's Happy Tuesday thread inspired me to make this poll...which of these Hispanic actresses would you rather do?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Neither


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I voted for Salma but you need to post a better pic of Salma.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I said Penelope but would rather do Eva Mendes


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

salma, but only because i know she is hotter than in that picture.

plus penelopy cruz is not hot at all IMO


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Neither


To each his own....

Hayek all the way but you do her no juctice in that pic...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

selma, no doubt. epics tits!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's my personal fave!

View attachment 172724


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a tie


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Penelope Cruz looks like an alien.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Penelope Cruz looks like an alien.


agreed. and who ever posted the picture of jessica alba


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Penelope Cruz looks like an alien.


agreed. and who ever posted the picture of jessica alba








[/quote]
That was me so what! What about the pic of Eva Mendes huh?


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

i agree with pit man and ja'eh...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Salma with her enormous boobs!!! Penelope looks good in that pic though!

Pit, I would take Eva Longoria over Mendes any day!! I was a little aggravated Mendes got the guys choice this year!! Rigged!!

I know off topic but how can you bitch???


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

+1 for Hayek


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was focusing a bit more on the tits in the original post of salma, but sadboy that pic you posted is effin hot


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Salma with her enormous boobs!!! Penelope looks good in that pic though!
> 
> Pit, I would take Eva Longoria over Mendes any day!! I was a little aggravated Mendes got the guys choice this year!! Rigged!!
> 
> I know off topic but how can you bitch???


whoever that is.... cute but WAYYYY too skinny.
im not up with many new celebs so flame all u want.
but i would be afraid of breaking her


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Tie. I'll need to sleep with both of them before I can decide.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't beleive everyone hating on Cruz!! Hayek is hot don't get me wrong..but Penelope Cruz! ohhhh man she takes the win for me by far!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How about both?


----------

